# Black Sand Substrate and Toxins?



## Callum (21 May 2013)

I just bought this from ebay a couple of days ago:
 2.5Kg Fine Black Sand Aquarium Fish Tank Substrate 2.5kg | eBay

And for some reason, i only just considered that the sand is most likely dyed, so it may release toxins that are harmful to shrimp in to the water? Has anyone had any experience with this sand?


----------



## biffster (21 May 2013)

this is the only black sand i trust its by unipack 
its black granite sand it looks really nice when its 
in the tank i mix mine with normal unipack sand 
makes it go a bit further and it also looks like natural 
river sand when wet 
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/unipac-granite-black-aquarium-sand-25kg-p-4435.html


----------



## Callum (21 May 2013)

biffster said:


> this is the only black sand i trust its by unipack
> its black granite sand it looks really nice when its
> in the tank i mix mine with normal unipack sand
> makes it go a bit further and it also looks like natural
> ...


Thanks, if you have shrimp are they okay with it as well?
I'll probably send the stuff i ordered back, and get that stuff from aqua essentials.


----------



## biffster (21 May 2013)

Callum said:


> Thanks, if you have shrimp are they okay with it as well?
> I'll probably send the stuff i ordered back, and get that stuff from aqua essentials.


 

yeah there fine with it the aquatic shop i use use it 
in there shrimp tanks as well so i would say no problems 
unipack is purely for aquatic use anyway i find it needs a 
good washing i find it easy to wash if you use a cotton 
pillow case you dont lose so much and it makes washing it 
a joy instead of a chore


----------



## Callum (21 May 2013)

Cheers mate, much help!


----------



## biffster (21 May 2013)

Callum said:


> Cheers mate, much help!


 
no problem use the pillow case trick just dont use one off 
a set other wise your lass will hit the roof lol


----------



## basil (21 May 2013)

Dont put it in your tank! Not so long ago I wiped out 3 tanks of shrimp with the same stuff from ebay. Hard lesson indeed, but the dye that they use contains high levels of copper.


----------



## Callum (21 May 2013)

basil said:


> Dont put it in your tank! Not so long ago I wiped out 3 tanks of shrimp with the same stuff from ebay. Hard lesson indeed, but the dye that they use contains high levels of copper.


Wow, glad i thought of this before putting the sand in the tank, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## biffster (21 May 2013)

the unipack is ground granite or granite sand


----------



## BigTom (21 May 2013)

Have used the Unipac black sand and also Dennerle black quartz 'gravel' (grain size is 1-2mm, so a bit larger but still visually quite sandy) with shrimp without issues.


----------



## ColinCook (21 May 2013)

I also use the unipac black sand and have had no problems at all.


----------



## Callum (22 May 2013)

Ok, here's the thing. The sand just arrived and it's actually unipac black sand. So it should be fine i hope?


----------



## biffster (22 May 2013)

sounds like things turned out ok anyway


----------



## basil (23 May 2013)

If it's unipack you'll be fine. Mine was non branded but miss sold as inert black quartz gravel.


----------

